# Mob of Thugs attack CHP car/Officer in Fresno, CA



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More mobs of lawless thugs are getting more and more brazen attacking Law Enforcement Officers responding to calls. As our very own @csi-tech mentioned before, who would want to be an officer of the law anymore? I predict more of this lawlessness to come...

From the article;
A police officer who responded to several calls about illegal street racing and reckless driving found himself surrounded by a mob of angry people, some of whom yelled and cursed at him while others hit and kicked his vehicle as he sat inside.

"F the police, we run the streets," they said, according to Fresno Police Chief Jerry Dyer, ABC affiliate KFSN-TV reported.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-officer-still-inside/?utm_term=.90adb1bba095


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It's going to get worse for the pot is being stirred by the sympathetic left.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's going to be more and more difficult to get good quality people to be in law enforcement as they continue to lower the bar on standards and sanction groups like the terrorist organization BLM. But then, that is the agenda.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

As you see in the video , "Blacks " are on the war path . No respect for LEO'S . That's there way of life and it will not change until they get put in there place .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is part of the plan for the left as the election nears.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They are doing a fine job of pushing the undecided voter firmly in the Trump camp. They are also ensuring that my travel dollars will go nowhere near that den of vipers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> They are doing a fine job of pushing the undecided voter firmly in the Trump camp.


I do agree.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

When I first came on the department, I was thought how to shoot accurately, to survive and how to write. Articulation of your actions is the thin line that separates justified and unjustified outcome of the incident. This is true for LEO's and civilian's involved in the use of deadly force.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

saw a video posting of it - hispanics - jut kicking the crap out of the squad car - the cop left and probably called for backup - sure nobody posted them scattering and running like pussies when the numbers increased ....


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I left Fresno over 20 years ago. I am Bulldog red. I only go back for weddings and funerals. My family still lives in that "Crapper". When the city has over 500,000 people and a good percentage are gang members it is time to re-evaluate your situation. That city has been dangerous since the 80's. I think they need four LEO's per car.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Now see, that's why I couldn't be a cop. I'd have been doing donuts right in the middle of that crowd.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps squad cars could sport sporting Mini guns?


----------

